# credenciadora/ credenciamento



## Soledad Medina

Estoy traduciendo un documento y he encontrado algunas frases en portugués que necesito traducir al español:

Uma das companhias líderes do mercado de meios electronico de pagamento: principal credenciadora das bandeiras Visa and Diners Club, con mais de dez cartoes beneficios.

Mi intento:
Una de las compañías líderes del mercado de medios electrónicos: principal ???? de las marcas Visa y Diners Club, con más de diez beneficios de tarjetas.

*Necesito traducir del portugués al español la palabra credenciadora.*
Gracias.
SM


----------



## Carfer

'_Acreditadora_' ?, '_certificadora_' ?
Verisign, por ejemplo, define su actividad como '_autenticación empresarial/para particulares/para gobiernos_' en http://www.verisign.es/index.html. ¿Se puede decir '_autenticador/a_' en español? EL DRAE no la reconoce.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo usaría "acreditadora" aunque no entiendo que una empresa pueda acreditar a Visa y a Diners.
Ah, Soledad, no te olvides que son medios electrónicos de pagos.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo usaría "acreditadora" aunque no entiendo que una empresa pueda acreditar a Visa y a Diners.
> Ah, Soledad, no te olvides que son medios electrónicos de pagos.


 
Me parece que no se trata de acreditar la reputación de las empresas esas, sino de autenticar con certificado digital sus sitios, clientes y transaciones.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias a Carfer y a WhoSoyEu por la ayuda que me brindan.  Ustedes son muy generosos y les estoy infinitamente agradecida.

Me sorprende que en el diccionario de WR, de portugués a español, no aparece la traducción de la palabra credenciadora.  Sin embargo, sí aparece credenciamento como acreditación.  

Para mí no tiene sentido que si esta compañía "adquirió la tarjeta Diners Club en Brasil" la llamen credenciadora.

Perdonen lo ignorante que estoy en estas cosas.
De nuevo, muy agradecida.
Atentos saludos
Soledad


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Soledad, hasta dónde estoy informado, la tarjeta Diner's no ha sido vendida en Brasil. Eso pasó con American Express que ha sido comprada por el Banco Bradesco.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias por la información. Te diré que fui a Google y encontré los siguientes datos:
Redecard S.A. engages in the merchant acquiring and payment processing industry in Brazil. The company (Redecard) acquired Diners Club International cards.

Si vas a Google y escribes esta frase verás que salen estos datos.
De todas formas, muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda. También, mi profunda gratitud a Carfer que me ayudó muchísimo.
Cordiales saludos
Soledad


----------



## Mangato

En España diríamos en el caso de que estemos hablando de un banco o entidad financiera:

_principal emisora de las marcas Visa y Diners Club_

Pero si se trata de una empresa que se dedica a fabricar los soportes magnéticos ("plasticos") diríamos
_principal proveedora de las marcas Visa y Diners Club._

Por cierto, entiendo que _*cartões beneficios,*_ son aquellas tarjetas que permiten a su titular realizar compras con algún tipo de descuento o financiación especial. En España son conocidas como *tarjetas affinity,* de titularidad compartida entre el banco emisor y la empresa promotora. Ejemplo Visa Iberia, Visa Ecuador etc.

La traduccion _más de diez beneficios de tarjetas_ me parece errónea, al menos por acá no se entendería.

Saludos,


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Busqué la información de forma muy rápida y no la encontré. Pero encontré la noticia abajo sobre "credenciamento" y ahora entendí que significa:
http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Economia_Negocios/0,,MUL1351620-9356,00.html
Redecard "credencia" establecimientos comerciales para Visa, es decir, verifica que una tienda por ejemplo, tenga las condiciones requeridas por Visa para poder hacer transacciones con esa tarjeta.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Ustedes son genios ... muchas gracias por esta ayuda extraordinaria.
Como se dice en inglés  Shame on Me!!! por el despiste tan grande que he tenido.  

¡Claro que sí ... son tarjetas de beneficios, no beneficios de tarjetas!!!  Incluso debe haber en español una traducción mejor que tarjetas de beneficios.  

Mil gracias de todo corazón a todos los que han participado en este hilo.  He aprendido una gran experiencia.  Jamás volveré a intentar traducir del portugués al español.  Me quise pasar de lista y caí en mi propia trampa.
SM


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pero este foro es precisamente de auxilio mutuo para sacar dudas y auxiliar en el entendimiento de palabras, expresiones y traducciones.
Yo que tu seguiría intentando...


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pero este foro es precisamente de auxilio mutuo para sacar dudas y auxiliar en el entendimiento de palabras, expresiones y traducciones.
> Yo que tu seguiría intentando...


 
Coincido contigo, Who. Seguro que Soledad nos hará falta para aclarar otros temas, quizás de su idioma nativo, y algo aprenderemos de ella, igual que ella algo aprenderá de nosotros. Así que, yo que tú, Soledad, seguiria intentando.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Ustedes dos son maravillosos y me han levantado el ánimo.  Vale la pena haber participado por primera vez en el foro de portugués-español para haber tenido el privilegio de conocerlos.
Que Dios los bendiga y los cuide mucho.
Un saludo lleno de cariño desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Mangato

Soledad Medina said:


> Ustedes son genios ... muchas gracias por esta ayuda extraordinaria.
> Como se dice en inglés Shame on Me!!! por el despiste tan grande que he tenido.
> 
> ¡Claro que sí ... son tarjetas de beneficios, no beneficios de tarjetas!!! Incluso debe haber en español una traducción mejor que tarjetas de beneficios.
> 
> Mil gracias de todo corazón a todos los que han participado en este hilo. He aprendido una gran experiencia. Jamás volveré a intentar traducir del portugués al español. Me quise pasar de lista y caí en mi propia trampa.
> SM


 
Son las tarjetas por aquí conocidas como tarjetas de fidelización, también conocidas  como tarjetas de afinidad, por traducción directa de las _affinity cards._ 

Como veo que estás en Miami, te diré que estas tarjetas nada tienen que ver con *Fidel.*

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas gracias!!!
No puedo parar de reírme.  Eres muy cómico al decirme que las tarjetas de fidelización no tienen que ver nada con Fidel.  Tienes un gran sentido del humor.
Cuídate mucho.  Un cariñoso saludo
SM


----------



## flamencoIII

¡Muchas gracias!

Me gustaría aprovechar la ocasión para confirmar la traducción de: credenciamento" por "acreditación", ¿Os parece idónea?


Gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

flamencoIII said:


> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> Me gustaría aprovechar la ocasión para confirmar la traducción de: credenciamento" por "acreditación", ¿Os parece idónea?
> 
> 
> Gracias.


Para mí, sí. Tanto que ha sido asi que la he traducido.


----------

